# Pre-school Recommendation in town



## wuiwui (Aug 13, 2013)

Dear all,

I need your help. Need help in searching for a pre-school near Orchard area with ready slots. I have visited a few pre-schools but the waiting list is long and have to wait for months.

Then weeks ago I came across an international pre-school called Pegasus International Preschool. They are located at 26 Evans Road and it seems like a nice place.

The principal is friendly and chatty and their curriculum is based on inquiry learning which I think works well for my 3 year old. But there isn't much talking about this school online. Most information I have gotten are from their website. Can someone give me some tips? Or best if your kid is currently studying there. I would love to hear from you before making any decision.

Thanks :>


----------

